# RE: Aurum Cantus Tweeters



## mrspis

*RE: Aurum Cantus Tweeters*

Witch tweeter is better?

Aurum Cantus AST30130 Aero Striction Tweeter 276-444

Aurum Cantus G1 Ribbon Tweeter 276-420

I see that Aurum Cantus AST30130 Aero Striction Tweeter is more expensive, and has better low end extension, but its not made of ribbon? That's what confuses me..

this is what i found

"However, after many decades (and countless product failures), we have learned that conventional long flat ribbons are to be avoided (even if they look impressive).
Instead use many tiny collocated ribbons, working in unison.Some describe them as sandwich, bellows, folded or accordion ribbons."

So, if i understand correctly, Aero Striction Tweeter is superior to normal ribbon tweeter?

I like that the AST tweeter has crossing as low as 1.000hz, that's what i like the most about it! But i don't really know the difference between the classical ribbon tweeters (G1) and AST tweeters (AST30130)?

I also see that Aurum Cantus uses the AST in their best and most expensive speakers (NEW GRAND SUPREME, original GRAND SUPREME uses G1) so i assume that it is their top of the line tweeter?

I see by the picture comparison that AST is much wider than g1, so i assume that's why it has a much lower Recommended minimum crossover frequency: 1,000 Hz, in comparison to g1 which has Recommended minimum crossover frequency: 2,000 Hz, and that's what i really like about AST over the G1, it can be used as a partial midrange, with the right crossover.

AST http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/792/newgrandsupreme2530.jpg
G1 http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/7055/supremeo.jpg

What i don't understand is how NEW GRAND SUPREME can have Frequency Response 25Hz-40kHz when AST goes only to 22khz? That's whats bugging me over the G1, the G1 has freq response that goes as high as 40khz, so it can be used even as a super tweeter.

cheers


----------



## jackfish

*Re: Aurum Cantus Tweeters*

Most of us can't use +20kHz anyways. If your application calls for the lower crossover frequency, that might be your answer right there.


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Aurum Cantus Tweeters*

Hello,
I am a big fan of Ribbon Tweeters and that is the way I would go. Both are super high quality transducers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mrspis

*Re: Aurum Cantus Tweeters*

Yeah but what are the downs and ups of the AST and G1? AST is good for going as low as 1000hz, but G1 is good at going up as 40 000hz? Or there is more to it than it seems?


----------



## jackfish

*Re: Aurum Cantus Tweeters*

It doesn't matter if the G1 goes to 40kHz if you can't hear it. Maybe your dog will appreciate it. Perhaps there was a misprint in the frequency response for the driver or the loudspeaker it is employed in. The AST is apparently the better driver and also meets your expectation of a lower crossover point. Don't try to overthink it.


----------



## mrspis

*Re: Aurum Cantus Tweeters*

If a tweeter has very high break up frequency (lets say 40khz) then it will sound better at normal high frequency (15-20khz) then some tweeter that has lets say 20khz break up frequency... At least that's what i read on some forums and websites.


----------



## jackfish

*Re: Aurum Cantus Tweeters*

There is little program material above 20kHz in movies or music and the impedance is so high above that frequency that not much power is involved so any driver frequency break up would be hard to discern. Break up is more of an issue at the upper end of woofers and some midrange drivers. Most commercial theater loudspeakers systems are rated at 16kHz at the top end. 

I'd opt for the better constructed, sounding driver. But, not having heard either I don't which one that is.


----------



## mrspis

*Re: Aurum Cantus Tweeters*



jackfish said:


> Most commercial theater loudspeakers systems are rated at 16kHz at the top end.


Then those are not such a good speakers... Every decent speaker, stereo or home theater, must have the capability to go to full frequency extension that the human ear can hear.


----------



## jackfish

*Re: Aurum Cantus Tweeters*

Odd harmonics aside, what musical or sound track program material is there which is over 16kHz? What most people would say are very high frequency components of music is not even over 10kHz. It is still debated whether or not ultrasonic material is percieved by humans, and if it is, whether or not it affects sound quality or its perception.


----------



## mrspis

*Re: Aurum Cantus Tweeters*

All decent hi-fi systems must go to 20khz, that is a no exception rule.


----------



## tesseract

*Re: Aurum Cantus Tweeters*



mrspis said:


> All decent hi-fi systems must go to 20khz, that is a no exception rule.


While I agree that it is good to reach as high and as low as we can (we not only hear sound, we feel it's pressure, even the ultra highs above our range of hearing), it isn't a prerequisite to high fidelity reproduction. Let's take Wayne Parham's 4 Pi speaker as an example. It is only good up to around 15-16k IIRC, and it certainly is a high fidelity design.

What is up that high to reproduce, anyway? Mostly noise that has little to do with the recorded instruments and more to do with recording artifacts.

Fun interactive chart, mouse over for details. 99.99% of the useful information on a recording will fall within these boundaries. Click on the A-weighted Fletcher-Munson curves, it shows that very high frequencies need an extreme boost to be perceived by the human ear/brain as equal in volume to the mids.

http://www.independentrecording.net/irn/resources/freqchart/main_display.htm


----------



## GranteedEV

*Re: Aurum Cantus Tweeters*



mrspis said:


> If a tweeter has very high break up frequency (lets say 40khz) then it will sound better at normal high frequency (15-20khz) then some tweeter that has lets say 20khz break up frequency... At least that's what i read on some forums and websites.


"break-up" is only one small factor in tweeter performance, and arguably the least relevant given the diaphram sizes and our ear's sensitivity.



> Then those are not such a good speakers... Every decent speaker, stereo or home theater, must have the capability to go to full frequency extension that the human ear can hear.





> All decent hi-fi systems must go to 20khz, that is a no exception rule.


Bear in mind that the human ear is not a constant. Some people claim hearing up to 22khz, yes, but most people's hearing perception falls off by 15khz or so. Older people can't even hear above 12khz.

While a balanced power response is desired in the top octave from 8khz to 16khz, this is truly the least signficant passband with respect to high fidelity. Our ears are most sensitive from roughly 120hz to 8khz and so any speaker that doesn't have grave errors or audible distortion in this passband, is most certainly good. Above and below that region is just gravy.

There's tradeoffs in all speaker designs, and some of the best speakers in the world trade off the top octave to get a crystal clear, flawless midband. Some listeners actually find a flat frequency response to 20khz to sound more artificial than natural - and implement a ~3db/decade rolloff above 3khz to eventually be 3db down at 30hz

Which of the two Aurum Cantus Tweeters would I choose? For those prices, neither! I would go for a RAAL 70-10d, personally.


----------



## FLAudioGuy

*Re: Aurum Cantus Tweeters*



mrspis said:


> Then those are not such a good speakers... Every decent speaker, stereo or home theater, must have the capability to go to full frequency extension that the human ear can hear.





mrspis said:


> All decent hi-fi systems must go to 20khz, that is a no exception rule.


You'd be surprised at your lack of hearing acuity. Go to a certified audiologist and have your hearing tested and post the results here. I dare ya! We are not talking about digital sampling frequency and why 44.1kHz was selected to provide ample resolution at 20kHz. Few people can hear those frequencies and anyone who says they have "Golden Ears" and openly tell people here on this forum that they can unequivocally hear a 22kHz signal, I implore them to get their hearing tested and post the result here for open dissection/scrutiny.


----------



## mrspis

*Re: Aurum Cantus Tweeters*

I'm going to unsubscribe from this thread, for it is becoming useless to me. Bye.


----------

